# Sasuke & Itachi vs Ghost Rider



## Hagen (Jan 28, 2008)

*VS​*

The Uchihas have 2 days of preptime. Ghost Rider cant use his bike. Who wins?  ​


----------



## Slips (Jan 28, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha















































you serious ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 28, 2008)

Just going by the pictures, you know Ghost Rider is going to win.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 28, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Just going by the pictures, you know Ghost Rider is going to win.


By scaring the shit outta them?

Uchihas are known for having nerves of steel, you know.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 28, 2008)

Locard said:


> By scaring the shit outta them?
> 
> Uchihas are known for having nerves of steel, you know.



And both of them have killed alot of people, and are now planning on killing each other.
Hello, Penance Stare...


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 28, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Hello, Penance Stare...



Yeah. Especially when it works upon Dr.Strange and he's a pretty good bloke. Sasuke and Itachi...I'm sure being annoyingly emo and douche baggy equals an even worser stomp than that; even without the little matter of him being incredibly more powerful than those two.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 28, 2008)

*Sighs*

Ghost Rider respect thread.

Superior durability, strength, and quite possibly speed.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 28, 2008)

"Being emo" doesn't really count as evil under any moral system I know of, though.
Of course, killing people to gather your team for revenge on the other hand...


----------



## dragonquesthero (Jan 28, 2008)

Seriously..? Ghost rider for... his strength, and speed.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 28, 2008)

Penance Stare would hurt them so much more, though...
Being beaten by looking into the eye of someone, instead of the other way around...


----------



## HumanWine (Jan 28, 2008)

His Eye Haxx is better than theirs. Itachi get mind/eyeball/WTF/PWN fucked cuz he's a damn murderer.
I dont know if Sasuke has killed anyone but GR will ride circles around him until Sasuke is dead.


----------



## Slips (Jan 28, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> And both of them have killed alot of people, and are now planning on killing each other.
> Hello, Penance Stare...



He wouldnt even bother with PS. He certainly wouldnt need it


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 28, 2008)

_In the areas of Strength and durability maybe. But PS will not work on Sasuke period, he's never killed and saying he's done it off screen honestly doesn't count. If everything's allowed then Sasuke can also summon Manda. Given that they're most likely faster then it could turn into a stalemate possibly with Itachi ending up dead._


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 28, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _In the areas of Strength and durability maybe. But PS will not work on Sasuke period, he's never killed and saying he's done it off screen honestly doesn't count. If everything's allowed then Sasuke can also summon Manda. Given that they're most likely faster then it could turn into a stalemate possibly with Itachi ending up dead._



Neither has Dr.Strange killed anyone while he's a decent enough guy but the penance star still nearly killed him. The same can't be said about a backstabbing emo of a Uchiha.


> "Being emo" doesn't really count as evil under any moral system I know of, though.


The kind of emo that Sasuke has, it's more than enough.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 28, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _In the areas of Strength and durability maybe. But PS will not work on Sasuke period, he's never killed and saying he's done it off screen honestly doesn't count. If everything's allowed then Sasuke can also summon Manda. Given that they're most likely faster then it could turn into a stalemate possibly with Itachi ending up dead._



Manda will make 0 difference litterally
penace star will work on sasuke cuz you dont need to kill you just need to have evil in your heart

And he certainly does...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 28, 2008)

neodragzero said:


> Neither has Dr.Strange killed anyone while he's a decent enough guy but the penance star still nearly killed him. The same can't be said about a backstabbing emo of a Uchiha.
> 
> The kind of emo that Sasuke has, it's more than enough.


_Your point is valid but we don't know if Sasuke is evil, we could argue all day about it but it won't go anywhere. Let's say that he does, PS targets one person and that momentary distraction gives Itachi the chance to attack._

_@ Darkseid...how would Manda not make a difference? Seriously, a massive snake that is far faster then GR, albeit not stronger, won't do anything?_


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 28, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _Your point is valid but we don't know if Sasuke is evil, we could argue all day about it but it won't go anywhere.
> _


_
He betrayed his friends. He wants to kill his brother, no matter the reason. Dr.Strange is a nicer person than him. You can't really consider anyone truly GOOD but with Sasuke that's pretty much a given. That means he's still boned. While Itachi doesn't have anything that would hurt the Ghost Rider.



@ Darkseid...how would Manda not make a difference? Seriously, a massive snake that is far faster then GR, albeit not stronger, won't do anything?

Click to expand...

You may want to click on the link to that respect thread..._


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 28, 2008)

neodragzero said:


> He betrayed his friends. He wants to kill his brother, no matter the reason. Dr.Strange is a nicer person than him. You can't really consider anyone truly GOOD but with Sasuke that's pretty much a given. That means he's still boned. While Itachi doesn't have anything that would hurt the Ghost Rider.


_I never implied Itachi could hurt him...there's no way in hell he'd pull that off, but the distraction would be useful._



> You may want to click on the link to that respect thread...


_Duely noted._


----------



## Ippy (Jan 28, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _But PS will not work on Sasuke period, he's never killed and saying he's done it off screen honestly doesn't count._


You don't have to be a murderer to be effected by the Penance Stare.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 28, 2008)

I was thinking that Itachi could engage Ghost Rider in a psychic battle you know, tsukiyomi vs penance stare, for a while, as a diversion, meanwhile, Sasuke could summon Manda over GR, or vivisect GR with his chidori powered sword. 

Ghost Rider's penance stare would defeat Itachi in the end (most probably), but still, the heavy genjutsu of the MS  should be enough to distract GR for a while, as genjutsu would be something GR has never faced before.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 28, 2008)

looking into gr's eyes = dead uchiha
Fighting h2h = dead uchiha
fighting long ranger = dead uchiha

art of the run is the only way


----------



## soupnazi235 (Jan 28, 2008)

That won't even work, Darkseid. He'll catch up to them and rape them, hard.
Babyshake thread.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 28, 2008)

duh 

forgot about the ghost cycle


----------



## Hagen (Jan 28, 2008)

Remember the Uchihas have preptime.

Cant they just avoid eye contact with the flaming headed? use kage bunshins?

Or summon Manda, make Manda to eat GR and vanish Manda to his own dimension right after that. BAMF! GR loses by ring out. There are many possibilities


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 28, 2008)

Manda gets close to Gr and he turns into hamburger


----------



## Hagen (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, i find GR hardly pallatable . still, if Manda is willing to sacrifice for the Uchiha's sake, he'd do it. or Sasuke could just hypnotize Manda like he did in the Deidara fight.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 28, 2008)

Locard said:


> Yeah, i find GR hardly pallatable . still, if Manda is willing to sacrifice for the Uchiha's sake, he'd do it. or Sasuke could just hypnotize Manda like he did in the Deidara fight.



It is a HUGE strecth


----------



## Red Exodus (Jan 28, 2008)

So let me see if I'm reading this correctly.

-Ghost Rider
-A fallen angel (f*ck you Marvel for making him that)
-Who when he released his limiter leveled a huge portion of New York
that did damage to/stalemating World War Hulk
-Can regenerate to being nothing but ash along with being completely
made of Hellfire
-Does not tire or need rest/sleep
.
.
.
.
.
Is fighting these two?

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaame.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 29, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> duh
> 
> forgot about the ghost cycle


The cycle's not allowed.

Read the OP.

Not like it matters.


----------



## Violent Man (Jan 29, 2008)

lol Ghost Rider is capable of handling people from DBZ. Manda is worth shit in this fight. He can wrap his chain around him and thats it. He's done it to skyscrapers and he can do it to manda.

And I think he owned a herald level being once. He fucking stomps.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 29, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _In the areas of Strength and durability maybe. But PS will not work on Sasuke period, he's never killed and saying he's done it off screen honestly doesn't count. If everything's allowed then Sasuke can also summon Manda. Given that they're most likely faster then it could turn into a stalemate possibly with Itachi ending up dead._



About Sasuke not having killed...What about the fodder nin he killed that everyone brings up when they talk about how good he is at fighting?
I remember that part of several discussions quite clearly.

And there is a speed feat where he cuts the enemy down when the other guy is in a Cursed Seal form...

So yes, he HAS killed people, and will thus be affected by Penance Stare.


----------



## HumanWine (Jan 29, 2008)

this is clearly a rape from either:
- One that rightfully hates the Uchihas 
- One that has a unnatural wank for the Uchihas

Eitherway, this thread needs to die.


----------



## Power16 (Jan 29, 2008)

Forget these two emos he solos the Naruto verse. This the guy who if he let loose Dr. Strange said he would defeat WWH. A Top tier in Marvel and some versions Herald level.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 29, 2008)

Violent Man said:


> lol Ghost Rider is capable of handling people from DBZ. Manda is worth shit in this fight. He can wrap his chain around him and thats it. He's done it to skyscrapers and he can do it to manda.
> 
> And I think he owned a herald level being once. He fucking stomps.


Are you talking about people like Yamcha? Cause i dont see Ghost Rider handling the flying planet busters. 

However, Manda took Deidara's suicidal jutsu head on. a kilometric explosion (yeah, he died moments later, but still, his body didn't look very bruised), if he wasn't blown to smithereens by that explosion, i bet he can eat the skull faced with little trouble. Then all they need to do is vanish Manda to his dimension to get rid of Ghost Rider. He cant teleport through dimensions, can he? 

And are you forgetting Itachi's bunshins? what if GR wastes his time and mean looks scaring the bunshins, meanwhile the real Sasuke or Itachi summon Manda over his flaming bum? The Uchihas have preptime after all, they can find a way to deal with this.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, sharingan vs pennance stare


What's next, an exploding sun Vs a mouse sneezing?


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 29, 2008)

Locard said:


> Are you talking about people like Yamcha? Cause i dont see Ghost Rider handling the flying planet busters.
> 
> However, Manda took Deidara's suicidal jutsu head on. a kilometric explosion (yeah, he died moments later, but still, his body didn't look very bruised), if he wasn't blown to smithereens by that explosion, i bet he can eat the skull faced with little trouble. Then all they need to do is vanish Manda to his dimension to get rid of Ghost Rider. He cant teleport through dimensions, can he?


I'm just gonna guess you still haven't looked through the respect thread.


> And are you forgetting Itachi's bunshins? what if GR wastes his time and mean looks scaring the bunshins, meanwhile the real Sasuke or Itachi summon Manda over his flaming bum? The Uchihas have preptime after all, they can find a way to deal with this.


Like Dr.Strange did...Nope. Next thing I know you're gonna speak of the Hulk being taken out in such a way.


----------



## Tash (Jan 29, 2008)

Locard said:


> Uchihas are known for having nerves of steel, you know.



I got a good laugh out of this.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 30, 2008)

It's true. Itachi has nerves of steel. Sasuke? most of the time. 



neodragzero said:


> I'm just gonna guess you still haven't looked through the respect thread.
> 
> Like Dr.Strange did...Nope. Next thing I know you're gonna speak of the Hulk being taken out in such a way.


Admit it, i found a plausible way for the Uchihas to win. And , no, it wouldn't work with the Hulk, since he can smash Manda with one hit. but GR is not the Hulk so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Tash (Jan 30, 2008)

Not trying to derail the thread but Itachi spent most of his time part one, on the run. Sasuke pretty much curls up in a ball anytime he fights anything that isn't fodder level to him, with the exception being the current fight.


----------



## Power16 (Jan 30, 2008)

GR uses his chain and slash Manda up. how about you read the respect thread for real...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2008)

The ghost rider casually rips through buildings and boings like they were made out of cheap napking paper and he had a jumbo sized light saber. Just lol at manda doing anything else besides dying


----------



## Ippy (Jan 30, 2008)

Locard said:


> It's true. Itachi has nerves of steel.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thread ooooooveeeeeer


----------



## Hagen (Jan 30, 2008)

Manda > skyscraper 

A skyscraper wont move, teleport or eat Ghost Rider. And we have a couple of Uchihas that knows a lot of jutsus to keep him at bay, at least for a while.
kage bunshins, kawarimis, sneak attacks and Manda will be the key to win this match. However, i admit it's gonna be very difficult, if they commit a single mistake (like look GR in the eyes directly, instead of through a bunshin for example) they're gonna die.  

Strategic retreat 

And even when Itachi flees from the battlefield (the best tactician knows when to retire), he acts with total calm.The way he speaks, moves, acts, all of Itachi's traits reflect a perfect control over his emotions, that's why he looks emotionless. 

Emotional weaklings like Naruto (or any of the strawhat pirates) let their emotions to take control over them. Itachi is just the opposite. a hotheaded person would try to keep fighting and get killed, instead of retiring when it's more convenient for him.


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

I see some CLASSIC HATERADE in effect.


----------



## B (Jan 30, 2008)

Ghost Rider can solo the entire Naruto universe...


----------



## Ippy (Jan 30, 2008)

Actions speak louder than words.

As soon as Jiraiya used the Rock Toad Stomach jutsu, Itachi ran with his tail between his legs.  "Strategic retreat" is just a nice way to say that Itachi knew that he was in trouble, so he GTFO.

Period.


----------



## Power16 (Jan 30, 2008)

Still not looking at that respect thread i see. He slashes up Manda with his chain and kill any clones with hellfire and PS the two emo brothers.


----------



## HumanWine (Jan 30, 2008)

this.......thiss.....omg...

I just got back from a Clark (smallville) vs Peter (heroes) thread and ppl were saying Peter would win before Clark could turn him into a puddle of phail.

This is thread is bs


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 30, 2008)

Locard said:


> It's true. Itachi has nerves of steel. Sasuke? most of the time.
> 
> 
> Admit it, i found a plausible way for the Uchihas to win. And , no, it wouldn't work with the Hulk, since he can smash Manda with one hit. but GR is not the Hulk so it doesn't matter.


 
It's called Hell. GR teleports in and out of there all the damn time. I'm pretty sure he can take others with him, as well.

Also, he's made of Hellfire and doesn't require an active host. What the bloody fuck would Tsukiyomi even do besides make him laugh?


----------



## HumanWine (Jan 30, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> It's called Hell. GR teleports in and out of there all the damn time. I'm pretty sure he can take others with him, as well.
> 
> Also, he's made of Hellfire and doesn't require an active host. What the bloody fuck would Tsukiyomi even do besides make him laugh?


he may be turned on by it....


----------



## soupnazi235 (Jan 30, 2008)

Locard fails. Ghost Rider would babyshake Manda


----------



## Hagen (Jan 31, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> As soon as Jiraiya used the Rock Toad Stomach jutsu, Itachi ran with his tail between his legs.  "Strategic retreat" is just a nice way to say that Itachi knew that he was in trouble, so he GTFO.
> 
> Period.


Yes, he thought he was in trouble so he decided to retreat. that's what intelligent people do: retire to planify a better course of action. 

That doesn't mean he doesn't have nerves of steel, as you implied with that image of Itachi runnin'. It's exactly the opposite. Why would Itachi bother to fight Jiraiya right there and have a hard time, when it'd be easier to come back another day and kill him in a stealthy, sneaky way?

Jiraiya did the opposite, he decided to fight Pain despite having the odds against him, highly overestimating himself, and look what happened, he's sleeping with the fishes. 




Darklyre said:


> It's called Hell. GR teleports in and out of there all the damn time. I'm pretty sure he can take others with him, as well.
> 
> Also, he's made of Hellfire and doesn't require an active host. What the bloody fuck would Tsukiyomi even do besides make him laugh?


Just because he can teleport to a realm he's connected with, doesnt mean he can escape from the dimension of summons if Manda tooks him there. 
just like Captain Marvel comes and goes from the negative zone, yet he cant travel to other dimensions. 

Tsukiyomi wouldn't do much, but Manda took a 10 km explosion right in the face and his body wasn't destroyed, such gigantic explosion wasn't enough to penetrate Manda's flesh, as Sasuke was perfectly fine inside him. Manda is way tougher than a skyscraper for sure.


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 31, 2008)

Locard said:


> Just because he can teleport to a realm he's connected with, doesnt mean he can escape from the dimension of summons if Manda tooks him there.
> just like Captain Marvel comes and goes from the negative zone, yet he cant travel to other dimensions.
> 
> Tsukiyomi wouldn't do much, but Manda took a 10 km explosion right in the face and his body wasn't destroyed, such gigantic explosion wasn't enough to penetrate Manda's flesh, as Sasuke was perfectly fine inside him. Manda is way tougher than a skyscraper for sure.



And this is greater than anything Ghost Rider has ever faced how?


----------



## B (Jan 31, 2008)

Locard, GR could solo the Naruto universe, and I'm not exaggerating.

He is literally the Angel of Death.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Jan 31, 2008)

Locard continues to fail. Did you not read his respect thread. A clearer stomp thread is hard to create, without actually trying of course.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 31, 2008)

Locard said:


> Yes, he thought he was in trouble so he decided to retreat. that's what intelligent people do: retire to planify a better course of action.
> 
> That doesn't mean he doesn't have nerves of steel, as you implied with that image of Itachi runnin'. It's exactly the opposite. Why would Itachi bother to fight Jiraiya right there and have a hard time, when it'd be easier to come back another day and kill him in a stealthy, sneaky way?
> 
> Jiraiya did the opposite, he decided to fight Pain despite having the odds against him, highly overestimating himself, and look what happened, he's sleeping with the fishes.


Do you even know what "nerves of steel" implies?

It suggests someone that is unaffected by fear and doubt in tough situations.

Retreating = knowing that you're about to die and/or have quite a time defeating your foe = running in *fear*.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 31, 2008)

Pyrodogg said:


> he may be turned on by it....



Oh, god dammit, now that image is burned into my mind...


----------



## Hagen (Jan 31, 2008)

B said:


> Locard, GR could solo the Naruto universe, and I'm not exaggerating.
> 
> He is literally the Angel of Death.


I wont go that far as to say he could solo the whole naruverse

well, without preptime it could be _possible_ 

but dont forget that the general consensum is that Kakashi's MS can defeat even the likes of Superman.




Aji Tae said:


> Do you even know what "nerves of steel" implies?
> 
> It suggests someone that is unaffected by fear and doubt in tough situations.
> 
> Retreating = knowing that you're about to die and/or have quite a time defeating your foe = running in *fear*.



In my book, nerves of steel means that you have complete control over all your emotions. Such emotions aren't only fear or angst, you know. 
It includes such things as happiness, anger, or a false sense of pride that could get you killed.

We didn't see Itachi sweating and shaking at the sight of Jiraiya, like Sasuke did when he met Zabuza, did we? We did see Itachi retreating. calmly, keeping a cool head. as a good tactician would do when he wants to avoid unnecesary problems.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 31, 2008)

The only reason Kakashi's MS can beat Superman is because it bypasses his invulnerability aura and, if aimed properly, prevents his healing factor from working.

Ghost Rider, when he deactivates his host, is literally made of hellfire and pain. Physical damage doesn't actually mean anything to him. Unless the MS can completely remove Ghost Rider from the current plane of existence, he can reform.


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2008)

Seriously, why has this thread garnered four pages of responses? Current Ghost Rider can mind-fuck these two hard.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Jan 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> Seriously, why has this thread garnered four pages of responses? Current Ghost Rider can mind-fuck these two hard.



And do so many other horrible things to them.


----------



## B (Feb 1, 2008)

Locard said:


> I wont go that far as to say he could solo the whole naruverse
> 
> well, without preptime it could be _possible_
> 
> but dont forget that the general consensum is that Kakashi's MS can defeat even the likes of Superman.




Kakashi can not beat Superman.  That would only work i Superman allowed himself to be hit by Kakashi's attack, but what bearing does that have on this fight?  GR regen > Superman's.


----------



## Red Exodus (Feb 4, 2008)

MS can beat Superman?

Yeah, until someone in Naruto is beaten by it that is clearly
on Superman's level, do no spout that total nonsense.


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 5, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> MS can beat Superman?
> 
> Yeah, until someone in Naruto is beaten by it that is clearly
> on Superman's level, do no spout that total nonsense.



Well, speculation is that because the MS is essentially dimensional warping, it bypasses regular durability. However, it has to take out Superman's head or vital organs in the first shot, and he has to be sitting there for Kakashi to actually hit him. Obviously there's no chance in hell Kakashi would ever take down Supes in a fight, but if it was just an experiment, he might very well kill him with his MS.


----------



## Red Exodus (Feb 5, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> but if it was just an experiment, he might very well kill him with his MS.



This right here is really really REALLY stretching it.

No one in Naruto at any point in time, technique or the like, is a match for
Clark. Clark's taken hits a lot more powerful and life-threatening than the
MS.

Despite it's potency, that does not guarantee that it will work on foes that
vastly exceed Kakashi's own placement, like Superman.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 5, 2008)

Just after what Sasuke did to Naruto alone in their VOTE battle is enough to make the Penance Stare totally mess him up.


----------



## MajorThor (Feb 5, 2008)

Why can't he use his bike damnit!?


----------

